# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Në mundesh....

## biligoa

*
Në mundesh të ruash arsyen 
Kur bota e humbet fillin
E fajin ta hedhin, e vetes ti besosh
Sa here për ty dyshojnë, e stë përfillin
Por dhe dyshimet drejtë ti gjykosh.


Në mundesh të rrish në pritje, nga pritja pa u lodhur
E kur të urrejnë, urrejtje të mos ushqesh
Madje ndaj shpifjeve të rrish pa folur
Me thjeshtësi, me to pa rënë ndesh


Në mundesh të mendosh, por jo gjer në shkatërrim
Të ëndërrosh, por jo si rob ëndërrimesh
E të trajtosh njëlloj e pa dallim
Ngadhënjim e shpartallim, burim mashtrimesh.


Në durofsh dot që thëniet e tua të drejta
Në kurthe për trutharët, kopukët do ti kthejnë,
Të thyejnë gjërat më të shtrenjta, e prapë ti ndërtosh
Me vegla pune që nuk vlejnë!


Në mundesh, fitoret qe korrur, ti flijosh
Si në kumar, në një të vetme lojë
Të rrezikosh, të humbësh, e prapë te fillosh
Dhe humbjet kurrë të mos i zësh me gojë!


Në i detyrofsh dot muskul, nerv, dhe puls e zemër
Të të shërbejnë edhe kur gjithçka të duket e kotë
E të qëndrosh, kur ska asgjë veç vullnetit,
Që veç një fjalë, qëndro gjithnjë të thotë.


Në mundesh të flasësh me maskarenjtë
Por nderin tënd ta ruash
E të ecësh përkrah mbretit pa krenarinë që të verbon
Nëse armiku ose miku stë bëjne dot të vuash
Dhe gjithçka në e çmon, përveç sa e meriton.


Në mundesh të mbushësh ti minutat,
Aq të rënda, me vepra që peshojnë,
Dije, dhe mos ki aspak dyshime
E jotja do jetë bota me çka brenda
dhe do te jesh e fituar ti o mikja ime...
*

(nga Roland Kipling - çmimi Nobel) 

I bejme nje analeze kesaj poezie ?

----------


## Pax Deorum

Kjo eshte nje poezi qe ne vetvete mbart keshillat me te larta per te mos thyer kurre etiken morale te vetvetes. Per mua eshte fjalekalimi i qerpikeve te mi ne cdo mengjes. Kipling mbetet i madh pikerisht per vargjet e vyera qe ka lene pas.

----------

